

The best people on Facebook (Michael Arrington is #1!) - amichail

Some of the best people on Facebook as determined by my app @ <a href="http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=5469363031" rel="nofollow">http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=5469363031</a> :<p>Overall:
Michael Arrington,
Robert Sanzalone,
Richard MacManus,
Brian Greulach<p>Internet:
Robert Sanzalone,
Muhammad Saleem,
Eric Nagel,
Jimmy Wales<p>Blogging:
Michael Arrington,
Robert Sanzalone,
Richard MacManus,
Alex Iskold,
Svetlana Gladkova,
Josh Catone,
Michael Beck,
Sam Sethi,
Robert Scoble,
Phil Butler,
Stowe Boyd<p>Funny:
Alex Baca,
Jessica Gormann,
Keith Busch,
Renato Rosas,
Brittany McDonald,
David 'd-Co' Cohn,
Mandy Dowdall<p>Technology:
Robert Sanzalone,
Richard MacManus,
Kimbal Musk,
Dean Steadman,
Josh Catone,
Alex Iskold,
Barney Pell<p>Organization:
Svetlana Gladkova,
Angela Beesley,
Pete Cashmore,
Eileen Boutilier<p>Power Drinking:
Brittany McDonald,
Jessica Gormann,
Alex Vidal,
Andrew Oneal,
Mark Mulligan,
Andrew Bee,
Olivia Barnes <p>You can find lots more when you use my app. 
======
nextmoveone
lol those are my friends...

